# How to open tar.gz file in windows



## JhonCena (Dec 2, 2006)

tell me how to open and uncompress tar.gz file in win XP 
can i convert it into .zip file and zip to tar.gz ( tell me free soft)


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 2, 2006)

use powerarchiver. Even though it is paid ware, it will not expire.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 2, 2006)

I guess 7zip opens it and maybe winzip, too. BTW, what software is there in the .tar.gz file?


----------



## JhonCena (Dec 2, 2006)

I want to backup all my sites. i am using (frihost) they 've linux server. so for uploading and downloading my sites, I want the soft (free) which can  compress my files into tar.gz file


----------



## champ_rock (Dec 2, 2006)

i guess winrar also does that..


----------



## mehulved (Dec 2, 2006)

Linux
For windows see *www.cgi-interactive-uk.com/backup_data_windows.html


----------



## knight17 (Dec 4, 2006)

I use winrar it is the best


----------



## webgenius (Dec 4, 2006)

knight17 said:
			
		

> I use winrar it is the best


Agree with you. Opens almost all formats I have come across.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 4, 2006)

But it's not exactly free of cost. And AFAIK, 7zip which is free can open those files.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 4, 2006)

You can try powerzip also or winace.


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 5, 2006)

WinRAR


----------

